# Changing Sale Title



## retrofox (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi there! Help! Since we changed over to the new platform, I'm having troubles changing/editing the title of my sale. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2015)

retrofox said:


> Hi there! Help! Since we changed over to the new platform, I'm having troubles changing/editing the title of my sale. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!



You can double click on the thread in the forum overview and then edit it. (That's how it works for me as a Mod but I'm sure you should be able to do the same.)


----------



## retrofox (Dec 2, 2015)

It's not working for me  I made a new thread with a different title instead and put "Delete thread", hope that's ok. Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2015)

retrofox said:


> It's not working for me  I made a new thread with a different title instead and put "Delete thread", hope that's ok. Thank you for the quick reply!



No problem, I deleted it.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Dec 11, 2015)

I am having the same problem. Is there any resolution? Create a new thread when you add/remove things from your sale? I do not want to break any rules.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 11, 2015)

mymacaddiction said:


> I am having the same problem. Is there any resolution? Create a new thread when you add/remove things from your sale? I do not want to break any rules.



Try choosing "Go Advanced" after selecting "Edit Post", and see if you can edit the thread title from there. If you only want to note something has sold, you just edit your post like you normally would, and/or make a new post in the same thread to tell others something has sold.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Dec 18, 2015)

It doesn't edit the actual thread title, just the post title. I have tried everything. Should I just ask to have the post removed and start over?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 18, 2015)

mymacaddiction said:


> It doesn't edit the actual thread title, just the post title. I have tried everything. Should I just ask to have the post removed and start over?



PM one of the admins or Naynadine; they can edit the thread title for you.


----------

